

Bitcoin - When you can and can’t rely on 0 confirmations - BrokenPipe
http://blog.greenaddress.it/2014/04/18/when-you-can-and-cant-rely-on-0-confirmations/

======
officialjunk
by design, we shouldn't rely on 0 confirmations. the strength of bitcoin lies
in the blockchain; without any confirmations, we were back to trust, etc

~~~
BrokenPipe
Bitpay uses 0 confirmation and listens to the network before accepting
payments but as you say this is may prove to not be sufficient.

